# Total Telemark Tour 05/06



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

The Total Telemark Tour kicks-off this weekend at Loveland and Breckenridge, and will tour Alta, Durango, Taos and Crested Butte. The tour is brought to you by Tough Guy Productions and Babes in the Backcountry. The Total Telemark Tour is a FREE on-snow demo that includes EVERY major telemark manufacturer in the industry. Its a festival style event with clinics, demos, and a night film showing of SESSIONS  Total Telemark V with prizes and giveaways. In conjunction with the Total Telemark Tour, Babes in the Backcountry will be providing Backcountry Skills Clinics for men and women of all disciplines; Alpine, Snowboard, Telemark, Snow Shoe, and Cross Country. No backcountry experience or equipment required, just enthusiasm for backcountry exploration.

Total Telemark Tour 05/06

WHEN & WHERE:

November 26 - Loveland, CO
November 27 -Breckenridge, CO - Beaver Run (the base) at Peak 9
December 3 - Alta, UT
December 10 - Durango, CO
December 11 - Taos, New Mexico
December 17 - Crested Butte, CO

WHAT:

Total Telemark Tour: Separate, all-day event. FREE 


FREE Equipment demos from all telemark manufacturers 
Kids demos 
Athlete appearances 
Desert mountain medicine and wilderness rescue clinics 
Night activities with the premier of Tough Guy Productions Total Telemark V Movie - SESSIONS 
Prizes and giveaways! 


Backcountry Sampler with Babes in the Backcountry. 
A basic overview of what you need to know before you go! Appropriate equipment selection, avalanche awareness, terrain and route selection, basic rescue, hiking/skinning techniques, nutritional choices and tips on developing safe backcountry travel habits. Pre Registration Required: $15 pre-register; $25 day of event. Go to www.babesinthebackcountry.com to register. Time: 1:00 p.m. to 3:00 p.m.

SESSIONS  Total Telemark V Film. 

From one of the most vocal champions for new-school telemark skiing, Tough Guy Productions, raises the bar in this seasons extreme telemark film with SESSIONS. The film fully captures the lure of the backcountry with its beauty, brilliance and addictive draw. It features the top skiers in the industry crushing lines in Canada, Alaska, Finland, Norway, California, Colorado and Utah. $29.95 www.toughguyproductions.com

Starring:
Max Mancini, Leslie Ross, Sarah Clemenson, Mark Tieszen, Dylan Crossman, Stefen Asbjorn Naess, Johnny Lyons, Antte Lauhamaa, and the PowderWhores.

More information:
www.toughguyproductions.com


----------

